# Cigar Cologne... smells decent!



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I was at the B&M the other day and they handed me a metal Tubo with what looked to be a CC at first sight... I looked it over and quickly realized it wasn't a CC... but what was it?? I look at the bottom and notice it had "3.3oz" on the tubo.... hmmmm....
Open the tube and a glass cylinder that resembled a cigar with a band and all slid out... Open the top of it and ITS COLOGNE! It didn't smell half bad either!! 
I talked to the guy who gave the B&M the bottle and he said there are a few different lines of the cologne that they smelled fairly nice...

I think I will get a bottle, either I'll wear it, or add it to the cigar accessory shelf.

Cuba Gold by Cuba Paris Cologne for Men : Shop Perfume.com


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

NICE


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

The Men's Wearhouses near me carried these around Christmas time. They came in what looked like a 3 cigar sampler case with three different scents. I was curious how they smelled.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

They don't smell like cigars... but a manly type cologne.. I'd wear it.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

When i first saw the package i was thrilled that Mens Wearhouse started carrying cigars... And then I saw it was cologne.... I should have got some!


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Thats awesome!!


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

Tommy Bahama has a line of cigar shaped cologne aswell...


----------

